# 98 Frontier Engine Swap? 4 cyl to 6 cyl



## 2.4frontier (Jul 20, 2005)

In 1999 Nissan started putting the V6 in the newer model of my and I am curious to know if the 1999-2000 V6 could be swapped in to the 98?

Computer issues, Bolt patterns for the bellhousing, transmission, transfer case skid, etc...

Chris


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

anything is possable with time and money


----------

